# Fade Text



## Wiese (Oct 7, 2010)

Can someone help with a Power Point question.  I need to have a text fade in color when the next text box flys in.  How do I do that?

Thanks


----------



## apr pillai (Oct 25, 2010)

If you are using Office2007!

1.  Select the Fly-in object.
2.  Select *Animation *from the toolbar and select *Fly In* from the drop-down list next to the Animation option
3.  Select Custom Animation.
4.  Select *Start*, *Direction* and *Speed* from the displayed options at the right side.
5.  Click on Fade Text Box.
6.  Select *Fade* from Animation drop-down list.
7.  Select *Transition Speed* Slow
8.  Put check mark in the *Automatically After 00:00 *tool bar at the right end.
9.  You may change the time to *00:04* to further slow down the Fade action.


----------

